# RV Parks in Corpus Christi area



## tbill48 (Mar 9, 2013)

Interested in information/recomendation on RV parks in the Corpus Christi area.  We would be staying during the 13/14 winter months.  Would like to be near water.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2013)

Might ck these out  Spend some time on Padre Island and Galveston
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...ei=VQA8UdKmKqaY2AXxzYDwDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CKoBEMgT


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh and beware of the Texas wind LOL.   We just left there.


----------



## Bluebirdskoolie (Mar 10, 2013)

We lived on Flour Bluff (Waldron Rd.) for 6 months Our site rent was very cheap but we had to get our own cable and internet. But all combined, it was still a lot cheaper than the place ($375/mo) we stayed at in Rockport-Fulton and not as freaky (it was all old people). But I don't think you would like where we were at. No pool, no organized activities. The Rver's we met there were interested in staying in a safe but cheap place for the winter close to the island so they could go fishing all the time and didn't mind living in close proximity to working people. There are no reviews for the place on www.rvparkreviews.com The wind wasn't bad where we were. It's really bad out on Padre Island.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 10, 2013)

Now Bluebirdskoolie there you go downing us old folks.  Didn't know I was "freaky" you LOL.  Guess I had better let you know where we will be   Wouldn't want to freak you out.  Oh welcome to the forum from an "OLD FART"


----------

